# Will you turn to the Dark Side?



## Torm (Mar 15, 2005)

If you were Force sensitive, would you stay the path of the Light Side, or would you _give in to your anger_? Or would you try to achieve some sort of balance within?

Which one, and why?

I think I would be balanced, but never at the same time - most of the time I'm very calm, rational, and _good_, but every once in a while I get a righteous (?) fury, and at those times I feel sure I'd be flinging stuff all over the place ala Vader in Empire.


----------



## Henry (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd walk the Dark Path, but more to zap players with Force Lightning in-game for fun. 

Or better yet, Light side, so I can TK the dice when they suck.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd try to achieve some sort of balance.  I'd try to be on the Light side, but I'm not perfect.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 15, 2005)

You and the Land are One, My Lord.

_Who am i_

You are Arthur.


_Are you calling me a piano playing drunk?_


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 15, 2005)

I do my best to try to be one of the good guys; or at the very least, a nondescript by-stander.


----------



## threshel (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd sure like to think that I'd remain pure and true, and the intellectual in me screams to maintain the balance.  But in truth, the first time I lost my temper, it'd be all over.

I am honored to be the first among the dark bretheren to cast his vote.
 
J


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 15, 2005)

Sadly, I'd probably give in to my anger.  I wouldn't intend to do so, but you know how it goes...


----------



## spatha (Mar 15, 2005)

While I would try to be good I am sure the darkside would seduce me.


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Mar 15, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> If you were Force sensitive, would you stay the path of the Light Side, or would you _give in to your anger_? Or would you try to achieve some sort of balance within?




Let's see...do I want to attract Leia or Amidala? If I choose balance can I have both?


----------



## jonesy (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd do the Jolee Bindo thing and try to be neutral leaning to the light.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 15, 2005)

I would not give in to the dark side...and then I would go to work and that would all change.


----------



## Semirhage (Mar 15, 2005)

*Dark Side*

I'd immerse myself in the teachings of the Sith and slink around the galaxy slicing bystanders in twain with a pair of ruby-hued lightsabers. Manipulating galactic events from behind the scenes would be my bread and butter, while killing Jedi would be a pleasant hobby.

I love Palpatine, but think he needed more style and flair{16 pieces at least}. Crimson is the new black.


----------



## Rel (Mar 15, 2005)

DARK SIDE, BABY!  All the way!

"But why, Rel, why?!  Is it because of the hawt chicks the Dark Side always attracts?"

"No my young padawan.  It is because of the hawt, _slutty_ chicks the Dark Side always attracts."

*ZOWNT*

*padawans smoking head rolls on floor*

"And I don't like to share..."


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm far too goody goody not to be on the light side of the force.  I just don't have enough anger in me to be evil.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 15, 2005)

What kind of health care plan does the dark side?

That will be critically important to my decision.


----------



## Rel (Mar 15, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> What kind of health care plan does the dark side?
> 
> That will be critically important to my decision.




Well I think we can say for certain that it covers a wide variety of prosthetics.  Maybe not so much on the plastic/reconstructive surgery end.


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 15, 2005)

Mr. Lobo said:
			
		

> Let's see...do I want to attract Leia or Amidala? If I choose balance can I have both?



A mother/daughter tag team? Naughty!


----------



## Dakkareth (Mar 15, 2005)

Dark Side, no discussion. My temper is explosive and I'm a sucker for the easy way to power. Might have to work on that long-term preservation of hate, though. Oh yes, and force lightning is much cooler than ... well, anything else.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well I think we can say for certain that it covers a wide variety of prosthetics.  Maybe not so much on the plastic/reconstructive surgery end.



What, don't you remember Darth Maul?  All kinds of cosmetic surgery was apparently covered by his plan.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Dark side.  No question.  I am not corruptable.  I was born totally corrupt.  I was also born totally lazy, so I'd probably end up as one of those boring, do-nothing Sith like Darth Maul.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Dark side.  No question.  I am not corruptable.  I was born totally corrupt.



Why am I totally unsurprised?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 15, 2005)

Balance?! Pfft! There is no balance. 

Light Side all the way for me. Of course, I used to play the old Jedi Knight game online and get accused of being a hacker because I was the only one who played a Light Sider...no one thought that Force Absorb and Protect were actual powers because they were all entranced by the lightning and grip.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 15, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> What kind of health care plan does the dark side?
> 
> That will be critically important to my decision.



 Clones are your best bet...considering your body will decay the more evil you are. So either have a good cloning facility or only be slightly evil.


----------



## Torm (Mar 15, 2005)

Mr. Lobo said:
			
		

> Let's see...do I want to attract Leia or Amidala?




:::waves hand in your direction, speaks very deliberately::: "You want to attract Leia.... so as to leave Amidala for me!"  



			
				Mr. Lobo said:
			
		

> If I choose balance can I have both?




I don't think I've ever seen time travel on the list of powers for the Light OR the Dark. So if so, it would have to involve either pedophilia or necrophilia - and I think either would tip you right on over to the Dark Side, making the question moot.


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Mar 15, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> :::waves hand in your direction, speaks very deliberately::: "You want to attract Leia.... so as to leave Amidala for me!"
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen time travel on the list of powers for the Light OR the Dark. So if so, it would have to involve either pedophilia or necrophilia - and I think either would tip you right on over to the Dark Side, making the question moot.




And now I know. Thanks Torm!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why am I totally unsurprised?



 You've known me over a month now.  Can't be surprising at this point.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You've known me over a month now.  Can't be surprising at this point.



Well, I was surprised that the Dark side didn't immediately pull you to this thread when it first came up.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You've known me over a month now.  Can't be surprising at this point.



What's so special about a month ago?  I remember you on the boards five years ago.

And yes, this post is somewhat gratuitous.  I'm trying to hit 10,000 posts before I leave for home today.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What's so special about a month ago?  I remember you on the boards five years ago.
> 
> And yes, this post is somewhat gratuitous.  I'm trying to hit 10,000 posts before I leave for home today.



Ooh, you have to start a thread for that!

And CZ and I have hiveminded a few threads, so we've talked about weird things.  You find out within a week that CZ is currupt, for example.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What's so special about a month ago?  I remember you on the boards five years ago.
> 
> And yes, this post is somewhat gratuitous.  I'm trying to hit 10,000 posts before I leave for home today.



 Just two(or so) more! Of course, that is greed so definitely puts you in the Dark Side.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, you have to start a thread for that!



I will.  My next post after this one, as a matter of fact!


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And CZ and I have hiveminded a few threads, so we've talked about weird things.  You find out within a week that CZ is currupt, for example.



You ain't seen nothing yet.  Try talking to some ENWorlders at Damnation Army, or whatever they're calling Nutkinland these days, if you want to see corrupt.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What's so special about a month ago?  I remember you on the boards five years ago.




He and I "met" about a month ago here.  That's what's so special about a month ago.



It only took you a week to notice I was corrupt?  Sheesh.  And I was being *silly*.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I will.  My next post after this one, as a matter of fact!



Woo!  Good job on 10k!  (is this preemptive still?  hope not)



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You ain't seen nothing yet.  Try talking to some ENWorlders at Damnation Army, or whatever they're calling Nutkinland these days, if you want to see corrupt.



No, I know.  I've seen a bit and there aren't enough Smite Evils in the world..


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> It only took you a week to notice I was corrupt?  Sheesh.  And I was being *silly*.



Nono, _within_ a week.  It's a general rule of thumb.  Took me a couple days to be sure, probably.


----------



## Torm (Mar 15, 2005)

Mr. Lobo said:
			
		

> And now I know. Thanks Torm!



You're welcome. Ya know, it makes me feel like singing.  

Johnny, hit the spotlight. Frankie, on the keys, please. Cha.

Escape (The Queen Amidala Song)
(Torm, with apologies to Rupert Holmes, but not many, because Rupert is kind of a jerk)

I got so tired of waiting, there’d been no new film so long.
I’d worn-out my recordings, movies with Luke and Han.
I was almost to weeping, til the opening day.
I camped at the theatre. Please look at it this way:

"If he likes Queen Amidala, and leaving under her reign.
If he often quotes Yoda, if he acts half insane.
If he pretends he’s a Jedi, with lightsaber and cape.
Well he’s not really crazy, it’s just his funtime escape."

I quit my job just to do it, I know that sounds kind of weird.
But I needed the time off, to grow out my hair and my beard.
And to construct my lightsaber, and to practice the Force.
If you ask if I’m obsessed, I’d have to say, well, of course.

Yes, I like Queen Amidala, and living under her reign.
I’m not really a strange dude, I just like roleplaying games
Natalie Portman is so cute, I think that she’s quite a babe.
And so was Queen Amidala, even when she was Sabe.

So, it’s not A New Hope, it lacks a certain grace.
And some could do without Jar Jar, and the whole Gungan race.
But Qui-Gon was awesome, and so was Obi-Wan
And the ladies all think that, they’re better looking than Han.

But I like Queen Amidala, and living under her reign.
Though Darth Maul’s lack of screentime, it was really a shame.
I saw the show at just past midnight, a few more times the next day. 
And the movie is awesome, no matter what critics say.

If you like Queen Amidala, and would live under her reign.
And you know Anakin and his mom were owned by Watto as slaves.
If you would be a Jedi Knight, with lightsaber and cape.
Come with me to the movies, for our favorite escape.

Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week - two shows on Sunday. Try the Mon Calamari, and don't forget to tip your waitbeings. Thank you!


----------



## Rel (Mar 15, 2005)

Torm, no offense or anything, but you do realize we must kill you now.  Right?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

Despite the SN, I'd say I'd be of the balanced type.....the only time I wanted to REALLY Force-Choke someone was the last time my boss screamed in my face over stupid BS. I got a modicum of revenge, Sith Style, when I told his boss. I don't get PO'ed too often..... but when I do........ oh, _boooy_......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I think I would be balanced, but never at the same time - most of the time I'm very calm, rational, and _good_, but every once in a while I get a righteous (?) fury, and at those times I feel sure I'd be flinging stuff all over the place ala Vader in Empire.




Great. Now I'm picturing Torm in Sith Robes...........


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Torm, no offense or anything, but you do realize we must kill you now.  Right?




(sounding like Bashir and O'Brien from that DS9 ep where Worf got hitched):
"Kill Torm.... kill Torm.....kill Torm....kill Torm"


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> If you were Force sensitive, would you stay the path of the Light Side, or would you _give in to your anger_? Or would you try to achieve some sort of balance within?




Hah! I'm already picking out my "Darth" moniker


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Hah! I'm already picking out my "Darth" moniker




TB is the only guy who wouldn't be given the choice, he'd be striking down everyone as soon as he walked in the room.  I doubt the idea of not going dark would ever cross his mind!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Hah! I'm already picking out my "Darth" moniker




Darth Teflon?


----------



## warlord (Mar 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Teflon Billy
> Hah! I'm already picking out my "Darth" moniker




So have I I'd be Darth Raiden as the name implies I'd go crazy on people with force lightning and matching red lightsabers.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd say I'd be on the light side.  My sense of humor is pretty much the extent of my evil.  I'm too much of a softy for the death and maiming.  Even those I loathe.

Though I will say that my favorite tactics in Jedi Academy are Mind Tricking opponents to run off ledges into unending pits or lava (or TKing them off), Mind Tricking opponents into killing eachother, and Force Gripping them into the air then hurling my lightsaber into them.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm a realistic sort of guy, so I chose Dark Side. Not because I'd be conciously evil, but because I know I can lose my temper, and once that happened, there'd just be a trail of force-choked bodies. It'd only be a matter of time...

Demiurge out.


----------



## fusangite (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, in real life, I had a choice, chose the Dark Side but luckily I was given a bunch of chances to reconsider. And so, eventually, I did. I hope I'd do the same in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Darth Teflon?




I was thinking Darth Rainbow Brite....but that's just me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> I was thinking Darth Rainbow Brite....but that's just me.




ROFL

We'll save that for Torm......


----------



## Torm (Mar 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Torm, no offense or anything, but you do realize we must kill you now.  Right?



Strike me down, and I will only become sillier than you could ever imagine.  



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> We'll save that for Torm......



Actually, it seems to me that all the really powerful and respected Sith have names that, if you replace "Darth" with "In", form appropriate words. So Darth Vader = "Invader", Darth Sidious = "Insidious".

So I would be .... Darth Corrigible.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Actually, it seems to me that all the really powerful and respected Sith have names that, if you replace "Darth" with "In", form appropriate words. So Darth Vader = "Invader", Darth Sidious = "Insidious".



So then what does Inmaul mean? Oh wait...you said powerful and respected. My bad.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Well, in real life, I had a choice, chose the Dark Side but luckily I was given a bunch of chances to reconsider. And so, eventually, I did. I hope I'd do the same in the Star Wars universe.




Actually once the dark side gets a hold of you and you place on those robes, its over: Once you go Black you can't ever go back!!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 16, 2005)

SithPawN!!!! What is this talk of dark and light. Especially of those who dare speak of it, so openly.

No SITH would DARE state his preference before the fools, who call themselves...'Je-di!' And for those who dare call themselves "Si-th!"....you are but a mere pale attempt, at something you don't or know nothing of.

The Dark side...gives power to those who seek it, not to those who dream of it's glory, in having it.

*The sound of a double-sided lightsaber ignites....death follows, so very quickly upon the false ones*


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry, Truth Seeker, but my moneys on Teflon Billy.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> SithPawN!!!!




I believe the curse you're looking for is "Sithspawn"  And even if not, remember that multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign of a disturbed mind.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Mar 16, 2005)

Darth Kender? Hmmm....methinks I have created the abomination to end all abominations!

Now my only question is do I force-choke them before or after I rob them blind?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Darth Kender? Hmmm....methinks I have created the abomination to end all abominations!
> 
> Now my only question is do I force-choke them before or after I rob them blind?



 Mind Tricks and Illusions. Forget the direct stuff unless you get bored


----------



## Wycen (Mar 16, 2005)

Those who would seek the power of the dark side need take this test: http://www.wizards.com/starwars/article.asp?x=sw20010601a_quiz&c=rpg



Just took the test again and got something different than what I was 2 years ago when I first found it.  I'll let each of you find your dark side destiny.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

Sith Acolyte with that test...again. Though the last time I took it was back when it first went up. Apparently, I'm the same kind of evil still.


----------



## Stone Angel (Mar 16, 2005)

All it would take would be a little whiskey and noting some of things from my past I am most definitely one of the dark.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 16, 2005)

Light side for me

:: waves hand
This wasn't the poll you were looking for


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And even if not, remember that multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign of a disturbed mind.



That's true.                  


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Strike me down, and I will only become sillier than you could ever imagine.
> 
> 
> Actually, it seems to me that all the really powerful and respected Sith have names that, if you replace "Darth" with "In", form appropriate words. So Darth Vader = "Invader", Darth Sidious = "Insidious".
> ...




There was a thread listing lots of these in the TV/Movies/Etc forum

All Hail Darth Cubus, Master of Darth Tercourse!


----------



## Testament (Mar 16, 2005)

Wycen said:
			
		

> Those who would seek the power of the dark side need take this test: http://www.wizards.com/starwars/article.asp?x=sw20010601a_quiz&c=rpg
> 
> 
> 
> Just took the test again and got something different than what I was 2 years ago when I first found it.  I'll let each of you find your dark side destiny.



Dude, I came up a Sith Lord!  Fear me.

That said, I know I'd fall to the Dark Side.  I'm _waaaaay_ too misanthropic to be anything else.  Then again, I don't know anyone who could resist the call of the Dark Side, and let's not forget that it appeals to emotion and gut instinct.

The Light Side is too cold and intellectual for most people, I mean, look at what the Jedi are like.  They're a bunch of monks!  "A Jedi shall know not fear, nor anger, nor love".  What kind of a code is that for a normal person?


----------



## Empress (Mar 16, 2005)

Dark Side   

Oh, who am I kidding? Light Side all the way 



> The Light Side is too cold and intellectual for most people, I mean, look at what the Jedi are like. They're a bunch of monks! "A Jedi shall know not fear, nor anger, nor love". What kind of a code is that for a normal person?



Then again... I guess I'd start as a Jedi, but the possibility of mind-controlling Brad Pitt would be my downfall.

And I took the test, answered manipulative all the time, and it told me I was a Sith Warrior. I don't think that test works as it should.


----------



## Torm (Mar 16, 2005)

I took the test, just to see what it said:

*Dark Force Witch*

The test works better than I expected. It isn't how I see myself, but it IS the class my last Jedi character ended up as. She was one bad little blue, 4'10" mamajamma.


----------



## hong (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm light side. It's everyone else who's dark.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 16, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> I'm light side. It's everyone else who's dark.





tastes like chicken.

diaglo "who prefers the white meat" Ooi


----------



## ASH (Mar 16, 2005)

Balance is all there is. You think dark and light but one can not truely exist with out the other!


----------



## Dakkareth (Mar 16, 2005)

You see before you ... Darth Structor!


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm still new to this whole Sith thing; call me Darth Tern.  Or maybe Darth Terview.  

If it works out, I can move up to Darth Flation or something like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Strike me down, and I will only become sillier than you could ever imagine.
> 
> 
> Actually, it seems to me that all the really powerful and respected Sith have names that, if you replace "Darth" with "In", form appropriate words. So Darth Vader = "Invader", Darth Sidious = "Insidious".
> ...




So I guess that "Darth Grievous" is gonna be one sucky Sith......  Just like "Darth [Torm] Rainbow Brite". Heck. You could be the most COLORFUL Sith out there........   You'd be perfect with having your very own "priest" "Darth [Elwin] Rainbow Warrior" (Bill's cleric) as a "sidekick"......        

And you ain't the only one who can be silly........


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm still new to this whole Sith thing; call me Darth Tern.  Or maybe Darth Terview.
> 
> If it works out, I can move up to Darth Flation or something like that.





You have much to learn, my apprentice.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I took the test, just to see what it said:
> 
> *Dark Force Witch*
> 
> The test works better than I expected. It isn't how I see myself, but it IS the class my last Jedi character ended up as. She was one bad little blue, 4'10" mamajamma.




Torm: the gender-changing Sith


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nono, _within_ a week.  It's a general rule of thumb.  Took me a couple days to be sure, probably.



 Ah.  I guess I'm even more obvious than I thought.  

I just took the test and got Dark Force Witch.  Very appropriate.  

Going by the "in-" for "Darth" thing, I choose the name Darth Sane.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 17, 2005)

I am both hurt and offended that Mandalorian isn't offered as a viable alternative choice. The galaxy will pay a fee in blood for not keeping the Mandalorians at the forefront of their thoughts and nightmares. Prepare to die, jedi scum!!!!!!!!!!11one


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I am both hurt and offended that Mandalorian isn't offered as a viable alternative choice. The galaxy will pay a fee in blood for not keeping the Mandalorians at the forefront of their thoughts and nightmares. Prepare to die, jedi scum!!!!!!!!!!11one



 Pfft, you punks are just pawns of the Sith. Don't like it? Don't let Mandalore get beat by every Sith that challenges whoever he happens to be at the time.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2005)

Light side, but flawed, If turned I would become Darth Ternet.  I would control you all! !


----------



## francisca (Mar 17, 2005)

Turn to the dark side?  OH HELL YES.

and my moniker would be: Darth Axe


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd start out as Light Side (I test out as LG, dammit), but probably fall, especially once someone showed me how cool Force Lightning is.

Brad


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 17, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Pfft, you punks are just pawns of the Sith. Don't like it? Don't let Mandalore get beat by every Sith that challenges whoever he happens to be at the time.




You will pay for your insolence.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

You and who's army, pawn of the Dark Side?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Actually once the dark side gets a hold of you and you place on those robes, its over: Once you go Black you can't ever go back!!




"Back In Black" by AC/DC rulz! Definitely for the discrimminating Sith..... 

Then we totally remake "Sharp Dressed Sith" for the more fashionable.....   (but not Torm as their fashion designers can't do anything for his rainbow robes...)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> You will pay for your insolence.



 You just know I'm right.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Torm: the gender-changing Sith



He's a Forgotten Realms deity. He's probably just trying to become as powerful as Edmonster.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> He's a Forgotten Realms deity. He's probably just trying to become as powerful as Edmonster.





I know....

Maybe he has multiple personalities..... I heard someone said he was a beer-swilling, skirt-chasing fratboy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You just know I'm right.




hehehehe

I think someone needs to tell Whisperfoot.... "Truth hurts, doesn't it?"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Took the test and became a "Dark Side Marauder".   

Better than "Sith Witch"..... but then just replace a letter for me........


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 17, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You just know I'm right.




My Mandalorian army and I are jamming your communications. Prepare for invasion!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> My Mandalorian army and I are jamming your communications. Prepare for invasion!



 The Mandalorian army is dead 

Even if it was alive, the Jedi took them out before, they can take them out again...and again...and again.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, and:

Sith Warrior
Your savage and aggressive nature does you credit, my apprentice. And it will serve you well when you learn the ancient battle arts necessary to become a Sith warrior. There are weapons, powerful weapons, that I will teach you to use - not the least of which is your own formidable body. Your lessons will be harsh and painful. But you will use that pain. It will make you invincible. Not even the most accomplished Jedi Knight will be able to withstand your onslaught.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 17, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The Mandalorian army is dead
> 
> Even if it was alive, the Jedi took them out before, they can take them out again...and again...and again.




The Mandalorian army always consists of the toughest, most ruthless warriors in the galaxy. They are the only non-force users capable of challenging jedi in a competent fashion. Each culling simply reduces them down to their strongest members who go on to establish the next Mandalorian army, each tougher than the one before. This process culminated with Boba Fett, who will go on to lead the next great Mandalorian army, this time without any sith to manipulate their destiny.

Your planet is doomed, with or without jedi. Get your affairs in order and notify your next of kin.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh, and:
> 
> Sith Warrior
> Your savage and aggressive nature does you credit, my apprentice. And it will serve you well when you learn the ancient battle arts necessary to become a Sith warrior. There are weapons, powerful weapons, that I will teach you to use - not the least of which is your own formidable body. Your lessons will be harsh and painful. But you will use that pain. It will make you invincible. Not even the most accomplished Jedi Knight will be able to withstand your onslaught.





ditto.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Back In Black" by AC/DC rulz! Definitely for the discrimminating Sith.....



I don't think that's quite what he meant by "once you go black you never go back..."


----------



## Torm (Mar 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> but not Torm as their fashion designers can't do anything for his rainbow robes...



Sure they could - they could play off the idea that you see the rainbow at the end of _a 40 day storm._ 

But my robes are black and purple denim, actually. (Denim is nice for the armor bonus.)


----------



## Torm (Mar 17, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> My Mandalorian army and I are jamming your communications. Prepare for invasion!



Um, mandalore is a material, like titanium or denim - not a planet or race.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Um, mandalore is a material, like titanium or denim - not a planet or race.



 Actually, Mandalore is the leader of the Mandalorians. A non-human species of warriors that are pretty much pawns of the Sith. That's all about 4,000 years before the Battle of Yavin, though.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Actually, Mandalore is the leader of the Mandalorians. A non-human species of warriors that are pretty much pawns of the Sith. That's all about 4,000 years before the Battle of Yavin, though.



Actually, Mandalore was never used in conjunction with canonical Star Wars, although Mandalorian, as in Mandalorian battle armor, was one of the terms tossed around to describe Boba Fett as he went through the development process.  Since Boba Fett is obviously human, and he (and his "father" Jango) are the only known wearers of Mandalorian battle armor, the idea that the Mandalorians are a race of non-humans ruled by someone named Mandalore is pretty preposterous.

Although that's a problem I have with a lot of EU-based material...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Actually, Mandalore was never used in conjunction with canonical Star Wars, although Mandalorian, as in Mandalorian battle armor, was one of the terms tossed around to describe Boba Fett as he went through the development process.  Since Boba Fett is obviously human, and he (and his "father" Jango) are the only known wearers of Mandalorian battle armor, the idea that the Mandalorians are a race of non-humans ruled by someone named Mandalore is pretty preposterous.
> 
> Although that's a problem I have with a lot of EU-based material...




Interestingly enough, the EU material that the original Mandalorians are from is the one that Lucas has actually taken the most from to put into the prequels. Tales of the Jedi comics are the best out there, and also spawned the two KotOR games.

Of course, SOMETHING happened in the fifty years between the defeat of the original Mandalore(the strongest of the Mandalorians always takes that name) because the species went from a not completely human race to a human race in the KotOR games. 

Remember though, this is 4,000 years BEFORE Jango or Boba, so there's a lot of time for changes. By the time they're around, the Mandalorians were really a group of humans mercenaries who took up the name.


----------



## Torm (Mar 17, 2005)

I've heard of the whole Mandalorian race thing before (from the Marvel comics, I believe?), and I also remember all the early speculation that Attack Of The Clones would feature a battle between Jedi and Mandalorians that would arrive from jump ships someplace called "Concord Dawn." But its all hooey. The source I rely on is a mention made in one of the novels (I can't to be honest remember which one at the moment, but I'm wanting to say it was "Tales of the Bounty Hunters"), which is newer and which Lucas has at least given the status of canon-until-I-specifically-say-it-isn't.  And that says it is a _material_.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I've heard of the whole Mandalorian race thing before (from the Marvel comics, I believe?), and I also remember all the early speculation that Attack Of The Clones would feature a battle between Jedi and Mandalorians that would arrive from jump ships someplace called "Concord Dawn." But its all hooey. The source I rely on is a mention made in one of the novels (I can't to be honest remember which one at the moment, but I'm wanting to say it was "Tales of the Bounty Hunters"), which is newer and which Lucas has at least given the status of canon-until-I-specifically-say-it-isn't.  And that says it is a _material_.



 Tales of the Bounty Hunters is also the same thing that says Boba Fett is named Jaster Mareel. Not a very reliable source.

Considering that nearly 90% of that has been changed by Lucas and nothing in the TotJ comics have. In fact, Lucas actually reads the comics and once said that the TotJ comics were a great representation of the ancient Jedi.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Tales of the Jedi comics are the best out there,



Maybe I'm not putting this right in context, but what do you mean by this?  The Tales of the Jedi (and associated Sith Wars, or whatever they were called) series of comic books are about the worst offenders in terms of having _nothing whatsoever_ to do with Star Wars other than a few swiped names.  Most particularly, they didn't feel at all like Star Wars.  Or are those two completely disassociated series I'm thinking of?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not putting this right in context, but what do you mean by this?  The Tales of the Jedi (and associated Sith Wars, or whatever they were called) series of comic books are about the worst offenders in terms of having _nothing whatsoever_ to do with Star Wars other than a few swiped names.  Most particularly, they didn't feel at all like Star Wars.  Or are those two completely disassociated series I'm thinking of?



 They feel like Star Wars to me...and to George Lucas, actually. But EU is really even more love it or hate it than the Prequels are. 

And on a completely different note. Joshua, its been only two days and you're up to 10,100 posts.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And on a completely different note. Joshua, its been only two days and you're up to 10,100 posts.



Hey, I'm on fire!  Gotta keep posting while the iron's hot.

Besides I've got a week and a half of vacation coming up; I won't be around that entire time.  Gotta keep my average up before Henry or Darkness passes me up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm on fire!  Gotta keep posting while the iron's hot.
> 
> Besides I've got a week and a half of vacation coming up; I won't be around that entire time.  Gotta keep my average up before Henry or Darkness passes me up.



 I would say 'good' that your disappearing so I have a chance to catch up...but our little conversations are really helping boost my postcount. Bring a laptop or something with you!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 18, 2005)

The Mandalorians are a group of warriors who wear the mandalorian armor. They may have been named after a specific type of metal, but that is irrelevant to the impending invasion.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 18, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I've heard of the whole Mandalorian race thing before (from the Marvel comics, I believe?), and I also remember all the early speculation that Attack Of The Clones would feature a battle between Jedi and Mandalorians that would arrive from jump ships someplace called "Concord Dawn." But its all hooey. The source I rely on is a mention made in one of the novels (I can't to be honest remember which one at the moment, but I'm wanting to say it was "Tales of the Bounty Hunters"), which is newer and which Lucas has at least given the status of canon-until-I-specifically-say-it-isn't.  And that says it is a _material_.




George has this way of saying stuff is "quasi-canon" and then changing his mind later on. Which only confuses his fans.  But it'd be nice to have any sort of organization that has non-humans in it that aren't into crime (the Hutts). I mean, c'mon, the freakin' EMPIRE is nothing but humans! Although our con favorite author Tim Zahn introduced the first non-human high ranking individual, Admiral Thrawn. But then the novels are not considered canon by "The Man".


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 18, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Sure they could - they could play off the idea that you see the rainbow at the end of _a 40 day storm._
> 
> But my robes are black and purple denim, actually. (Denim is nice for the armor bonus.)




Which beats rainbow. But then add in blue and someone would wonder who beat the crap out of a "deity".......   

Torm's robes.... designed by Tommy Hilfiger.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 18, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> George has this way of saying stuff is "quasi-canon" and then changing his mind later on. Which only confuses his fans.  But it'd be nice to have any sort of organization that has non-humans in it that aren't into crime (the Hutts). I mean, c'mon, the freakin' EMPIRE is nothing but humans! Although our con favorite author Tim Zahn introduced the first non-human high ranking individual, Admiral Thrawn. But then the novels are not considered canon by "The Man".




Well, "The Man" doesn't decide what's Canon and what isn't. There's a whole division of Lucas Licensing devoted to it. And according to them:



> "Things that Lucas Licensing does not consider official parts of the continuous Star Wars history show an Infinities logo or are contained in Star Wars Tales. Everything else is considered canon. -Sue Rostoni, Editor Lucasfilm Licensing in Star Wars Gamer #6, Oct/Nov. 2001 Issue pg#113."


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 18, 2005)

> "Things that Lucas Licensing does not consider official parts of the continuous Star Wars history show an Infinities logo or are contained in Star Wars Tales. Everything else is considered canon. -Sue Rostoni, Editor Lucasfilm Licensing in Star Wars Gamer #6, Oct/Nov. 2001 Issue pg#113."




Proving once and for all that Boba Fett did *NOT* die in the sarlac pit.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 18, 2005)

Sue Rostoni is "The Man?!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 18, 2005)

I already have taken levels in Sadi Knight. The grey side of the force. I can use force lightning and not acquire dark side points.


----------



## Harmon (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd really try to be on like the light side, but I have put on so much weigh- Oh, you mean... oh, my bad, can I change my vote?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Proving once and for all that Boba Fett did *NOT* die in the sarlac pit.




It was better that he didn't die so stupidly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I already have taken levels in Sadi Knight. The grey side of the force. I can use force lightning and not acquire dark side points.





Just as long as you're not part of the "Pink Side".......   

Which includes certain deities........


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 18, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, "The Man" doesn't decide what's Canon and what isn't. There's a whole division of Lucas Licensing devoted to it. And according to them:
> 
> 
> 
> > "Things that Lucas Licensing does not consider official parts of the continuous Star Wars history show an Infinities logo or are contained in Star Wars Tales. Everything else is considered canon. -Sue Rostoni, Editor Lucasfilm Licensing in Star Wars Gamer #6, Oct/Nov. 2001 Issue pg#113."




Frankly, they need to get their act together or they're going to be just as confusing to their fans as Star Trek has been doing the past few years.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 18, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Frankly, they need to get their act together or they're going to be just as confusing to their fans as Star Trek has been doing the past few years.



 Actually, they have different 'level's of Canon, with Movies at the top, novels and comics next, and then anything that's trumped by the movies/later comics at the bottom.

They actually are organized, and the amount of things that aren't out of whack because of changes the movies created is pretty low.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 18, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> They actually are organized, and the amount of things that aren't out of whack because of changes the movies created is pretty low.




I suspect that'll change if they ever get around to doing the sequels. Something tells me that George will not like his universe blown up so thoroughly by the Yuzhon Vong.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I suspect that'll change if they ever get around to doing the sequels. Something tells me that George will not like his universe blown up so thoroughly by the Yuzhon Vong.



 Yeah, sequels would essentially kill everything. Of course, Lucas swears he won't do anymore, and I honestly believe him on it. He says he wants to do smaller, more artsy things which makes sense.

Of course, Lucas at least had one big choice with the NJO: No killing Luke.


----------



## Wolf72 (Mar 18, 2005)

I picked Light ...

but I want to change to balanced!!!!

normally I'm all gooddie two shoes and what not, but I've got an angry side that I need to keep appeased as well (I'm a closet road rager, by myself I'll be thinking really really bad things in my head ... but won't let them out unless necessary)


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 21, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Actually, it seems to me that all the really powerful and respected Sith have names that, if you replace "Darth" with "In", form appropriate words. So Darth Vader = "Invader", Darth Sidious = "Insidious".
> 
> So I would be .... Darth Corrigible.




I'm going with "Darth Victus" under those criteria (it's latin)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 21, 2005)

Call me Emperor


----------



## Torm (Mar 21, 2005)

No. I'll call you Betty, and you can call me Al.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 23, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> No. I'll call you Betty, and you *can call me Al*.




That was one dorky song.

::goes off to listen to some Weird Al Yankovic::


----------

